# Homebrew on DSI?



## Zerotance (Nov 9, 2008)

I searched youtube and saw this=


Does this mean that he has got another homebrew working on the dsi?
From his website:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ? BMDS (2008/10/21 00:50) ? BMDS (2008/10/21 00:50)
> ???????????????? Shooting sound GESHIMYURETA
> BMDS.nds?7???????????????? BMDS.nds orthodox key to the seven key settings,
> BMDS_touch.nds?9???????????????????? BMDS_touch.nds nine, including a unique touch to the key placement is key.
> ...


But then there is a video of him playing it on a DSI
Another hack? By someone else?

At Yasusoft's youtube channel, it shows him playing this on a DS lite, but someone else has got it on a DSI?

EDIT: If you look at the first mini-second, it displays a menu like the NDS backup tool, but not any way on getting out of it from the video.
Does he know something that we don't?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorta cool


----------



## Noitora (Nov 9, 2008)

Really cool, I wonder if this is running through the SD slot...


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 9, 2008)

if it does run on the sd card... lol


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Just asking, but what homebrew is he playing?


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 9, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Just asking, but what homebrew is he playing?



Pop'n DS, I believe.


----------



## ZenZero (Nov 9, 2008)

its some sort of music game


----------



## raulpica (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, it's Pop'n DS. I wonder if Homebrew will have to be converted for the DSi...


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 9, 2008)

That's good, now all the "Hello World" naysayers can shut it.


----------



## itsRANDELL (Nov 9, 2008)

Go Yasu! Hopefully in about a month or so, we can play commercial ROMS on our DSi


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 9, 2008)

Yay homebrew. I hope its through the SD slot. That means less money out of my pocket!


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 9, 2008)

yay, that's awesome!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 9, 2008)

I was going to buy a cyclo DS but I should wait before spending my $$.


----------



## Narin (Nov 9, 2008)

Just a heads up folks, what was used to do this was a save game exploit. So far, there are currently 3 known save game exploits but so far, none of them can be used to play commercial games or flashcards, just homebrew. There are groups of people right now trying to find all the save game exploits they can.

Now the problem with save game exploits is Nintendo can release Firmware updates that can patch these exploits and delete them off the game cartridges making them useless. So even if an exploit was used to play games/homebrew, once it becomes public, its only a matter of time before a firmware update is made to prevent it.

So unless a custom firmware can be made, there is no long term solution to play pirated games or homebrew on the DSi. Now the problem is, the firmware is digitally signed making it near impossible for it to be hacked or a custom firmware to be used unless its signed by Nintendo.

So as it stands, the only feasible method to get Homebrew and backups to run on the DSi at the moment would be through hardware modification such as a modchip unless the digital signature used by Nintendo is cracked. Keep in mind that the DS Phat and DS Lite used RSA signatures for download play which has yet been cracked even after numerous attempts by various groups to do so.


----------



## War (Nov 9, 2008)

The game seems to me to be Beatmania DS... thus the BMDS all over Yasu's quote.


----------



## pilotwangs (Nov 9, 2008)

This is great,this yasu guy is really smart at all this DSi hacking stuff.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 9, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Just a heads up folks, what was used to do this was a save game exploit. So far, there are currently 3 known save game exploits but so far, none of them can be used to play commercial games or flashcards, just homebrew. There are groups of people right now trying to find all the save game exploits they can.
> 
> Now the problem with save game exploits is Nintendo can release Firmware updates that can patch these exploits and delete them off the game cartridges making them useless. So even if an exploit was used to play games/homebrew, once it becomes public, its only a matter of time before a firmware update is made to prevent it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! So about the exploits: do you know if they're in DS or DSi games?
Also, can Nintendo even update the firmware themselves?

Actually, I'm not that worried about game exploits being patched by Nintendo. I mean, look at the Twilight Hack! It still hasn't been patched!

Also, I wonder if something similar to the homebrew channel could work...


----------



## GameDragon (Nov 9, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Also, I wonder if something similar to the homebrew channel could work...


Though I'm not sure about the DSi Hardware itself, but the features and interface are very similar to Wii. I wouldn't be surprised if a Homebrew Channel is made.


----------



## IBNobody (Nov 9, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm not that worried about game exploits being patched by Nintendo. I mean, look at the Twilight Hack! It still hasn't been patched!



The Twilight Hack *was* patched. The exploit remains, but Nintendo added code to the Wii to autodelete the TP savegame. Bushing & Marcan countered by changing the save's filename. Nintendo's next move will be to eliminate the newer save as well.

If they did it for the Wii, they will do it for the DSi.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 9, 2008)

Homebrew for DSi might come sooner than I thought.  We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## inthegray (Nov 10, 2008)

so long as the hack can run homebrew games/apps, i'm alright with the DSi not being able to play commercial ROMs!


----------



## playallday (Nov 10, 2008)

I think my idea still may work, make a homebrew that boots the slot-1 (where you cart is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).


----------



## Narin (Nov 10, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> I think my idea still may work, make a homebrew that boots the slot-1 (where you cart is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hardware checks the game before it gets loaded to make sure its a real game cart. So even if you do make a homebrew loader, you still can't use a flashcard.


----------



## cory1492 (Nov 10, 2008)

Narin, are you basically saying current slot1 cards that work on DS/DSL are using an exploit of some kind to authenticate, that no longer exists in DSi? That they are "blacklisted" in hardware (rather than software which could be updated), and would at the same time nullify the idea of {DSOS->exploit->patched in memory DSOS->current slot1 card}? Hardware checks can be bypassed/emulated without a mod chip in a cart system... just needs a cart that emulates the original formats better - I _do_ know from working with a few slot1 cards that until the card encryption process is stepped through comms to the autoboot slot1 cards are scrambled.

Brings to mind cards like DSLink and neo's magic keys which used unencrypted save chip serial to boot instead of card protocols to authenticate, though they still required the slot2 exploit/flashme/passkey to start it may well still be possible to use them with a savegame exploit even if slot1 doesn't authenticate.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Nov 10, 2008)

wow cool yasu's team first homebrew on DSi keep going yasu's team here from the site 







Homebrew DS game played on DSi.

Yasu, the same programmer who was able to run unofficial code on the DSi despite Nintendo’s anti-piracy measures, has put up a video showing the new handheld playing Pop’n DS, a rhythm title based on Konami’s Bemani series.

It’s not clear whether he’s running the homemade game through a flashcart or an SD card, but some claim that Yasu is using a “save game exploit,” which Nintendo could potentially patch with future firmware upgrades.

There are supposedly three known save game exploits, all of which can play homebrew games and applications, but not commercial titles. Several groups are actively searching for more possible exploits.

I’ve been meaning to write about Pop’n DS for a while, as it’s great stuff, but I kept forgetting to! You can download the game from Yasu’s Japanese site to play it on a Nintendo DS Lite/Phat.


----------

